# AngelWax Revelation Review



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

As part of the competition i won to be a product tester, i was sent AngelWax revelation to test for this month.

First impression we're good, the labelling and bottle was very nice, nothing too fancy. I have always liked the look of the angel wax logo.



I decanted the product out into a spray bottle and went to work on clean wheels, the first thing i noticed when i was decanting the product is just how thick it is. I have used fallout removers in the past but nothing as thick as this.

As i sprayed it onto the wheels it came out as a very light foam almost, which clung to the wheels and started eating into the containments that the naked eye can't see


These wheels we're only refurbished around two weeks ago so i wasn't expecting too much fallout. It was left to dwell for around 10 minutes which left me with these pictures








And rinsed off leaving me with sparkling clean wheels


It's the best fallout remover i've used up to yet and is also good value for money as a litre is only £10.99

If you're running low on fallout remover and want a new one to try, i highly recommend this and is now my go to fallout remover for jobs.

Thanks for reading this review, i hope it's been helpful


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the smell like mate?
As bad as all the rest?
Gonz.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

No not at all. It was actually quite pleasant haha.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice review 

This is one of my favourite fallout removers and as you say offers excellent value for money but doesn't compromise on quality.

Think when Jamesdeath did a group test he said the smell was like Battenberg. I've not come up with anything different but it's definitely not sulphur/perming lotion/rotten eggs like the majority of other products.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought some of this last week and primarily because of the quoted better smell. I have not used it yet (bloody rain!) but opened the bottle as soon as it arrived and sure enough the smell is more like marzipan/Battenburg so already I am impressed!:thumb:


----------



## mikerogers2108 (Apr 15, 2015)

smifeune said:


> As part of the competition i won to be a product tester, i was sent AngelWax revelation to test for this month.
> 
> First impression we're good, the labelling and bottle was very nice, nothing too fancy. I have always liked the look of the angel wax logo.
> 
> ...


I remember when my MV2s looked that good! Will this cleaner get the most stubborn dirt off? I've tried all sorts of cleaners and there is always a line of impossible dirt around the base of the spokes.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol. Mine were terrible when I got the car. You could just pick the paint off. I'm after a set of csl rims but these will do me for now. 

Have you tried any other fallout removers? It is a very good product indeed. As said it clings very well to the wheel and lifts the dirt with ease. For the price too it would be worth a shot pal


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice review Smif, I was just cleaning out my shed and had a quick sniff.... 
There is definitely a bakewell tart smell to it, it's certainly alot better smelling than some others :thumb:
Next time try it on dirty wheels :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Mmmmmmm Bakewell tart


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Mmmmmmm Bakewell tart


Had a drive out to Bakewell this afternoon, and had a piece of Bakewell Tart " Lovely" also a good review.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

The smell is actually nicer whilst using the product other than just sniffing it in the bottle, if that makes sense? lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I like a bakewell tart:argie:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> I like a bakewell tart:argie:


I just like tarts:devil:
Gonz.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I just like tarts:devil:
> Gonz.


This is getting out of hand now :lol:


----------



## mikerogers2108 (Apr 15, 2015)

smifeune said:


> Lol. Mine were terrible when I got the car. You could just pick the paint off. I'm after a set of csl rims but these will do me for now.
> 
> Have you tried any other fallout removers? It is a very good product indeed. As said it clings very well to the wheel and lifts the dirt with ease. For the price too it would be worth a shot pal


Got tbh I've not tried that. Duh. I'll give it a go. Cheers.


----------

